# brass band



## Roquina

Hola Amigos,
Estoy haciendo una corrección de un texto traducido al español para una ponencia  sobre musicología y tengo dudas de cual sería la mejor traducción para  "brass band" en el siguiente texto:

Su respuesta a mi pregunta: “¿qué piensas que hace a un buen músico?” fue: “el número de canciones que conoce y que tan alto puede tocar”.  Cuestioné su respuesta: “entonces, tú crees que un músico que toca en una *gran banda de música*  es mejor que tú, porque toca mas fuerte?”  A lo que él respondió: “sí”.

He buscado en word reference y no me parece que suena correcto usar "banda de bronces" o "banda de instrumentos de bronce" o simplemente "banda de música" en este caso.  Pues por ejemplo en el Perú y sobre todo en provincias hay bandas de música pequeñas y grandes y muchas veces no tienen todos los instrumentos de una verdadera banda de musica....

Les agradezco de antemano por cualquier ayuda que me puedan dar.
Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Estoy un poco confundido, porque dices que quieres traducir "brass band", pero el texto original que proporcionaste no viene en inglés. ¿Puedes mostrarnos la oración original como ejemplo del uso de "brass band", por favor?


----------



## Roquina

Hola Fenixpollo,

El texto original está en español y dice:
Cuestioné su respuesta: “Entonces tú crees que un músico quien toca en una *banda de metal* es mejor que tú porque toca mas fuerte?”  A lo que él respondió: “sí”.

cuando le pregunté a la autora del texto (que es americana) que queria decir con "banda de metal"  me dijo "brass band"

No tengo el documento en ingles.

Gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

Una "brass band" lleva en español el curioso nombre "banda de instrumentos de boquilla".


----------



## Roquina

Hola rodeblu,
No había escuchado ese curioso nombre.
Gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

"Banda de bronces" es perfectamente aceptable en español.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Tinman39OZ

"big band" es un termino que se refiere no al tamaño del conjunto sino al tipo de musica que tocan. Normalment se refiere al tipo de orquesta de Glenn Miller, el swing, y los temas musicales de mediados del siglo anterior. 

"brass band" es un termino que considero no tiene una traduccion muy conocida en castellano. Por ende, creo que el camino mas certero seria usar una traduccion que no deja nada por explicar. Ejemplo: una orquesta o banda o conjunto de trompetas, cornetas, saxofon, y trombon principalmente. O un conjunto de cornetas "horns" o "horn section". 

A veces no hay una palabra que tenga el mismo peso en otro idioma como la palabra en el idioma original "chicket" -->> "goma de mascar" --not very sexy, but it works! No muy sexy pero funciona. No muy _______ pero funciona. (no se me ocurre ninguna palabra que tenga el mismo impacto y "brillo" de la palabra "sexy".) 

Tinman39oz


----------



## Vampiro

Una banda de bronces en español no es necesariamente una banda de swing o jazz.  Existen agrupaciones de ese tipo en fiestas religiosas, comparsas, diabladas, procesiones de todo tipo.
Y eso sólo por poner un ejemplo.
Insisto, "banda de bronces", se puede usar perfectamente.
_


----------



## Sikaranista

Vampiro said:


> Una banda de bronces en español no es necesariamente una banda de swing o jazz.  Existen agrupaciones de ese tipo en fiestas religiosas, comparsas, diabladas, procesiones de todo tipo.
> Y eso sólo por poner un ejemplo.
> Insisto, "banda de bronces", se puede usar perfectamente.
> _



De acuerdo.  "La Cumparsita" -- la composición famosa de Rodriguez -- se juega con frecuencia con una banda de bronces.   Tambien pienso que "banda de bronces" es lo mejor.


----------



## loladamore

Creo que es más común en México decir "banda de metales". 

Saludos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Roquina said:


> Hola Fenixpollo,
> 
> El texto original está en español y dice:
> Cuestioné su respuesta: “Entonces tú crees que un músico quien toca en una *banda de metal* es mejor que tú porque toca mas fuerte?”  A lo que él respondió: “sí”.
> 
> cuando le pregunté a la autora del texto (que es americana) que queria decir con "banda de metal"  me dijo "brass band"
> 
> No tengo el documento en ingles.
> 
> Gracias.


Gracias por la aclaración, Roquina. Ahora entiendo. Veo que te han dado sugerencias muy buenas para traducir esta frase.

Cuando le digas a tu compañera americana la traducción adecuada de "brass band", deberías también comentarle que la frase "banda de metal" se refiere más bien a una _heavy metal band _-- algo muy distinto a lo de _brass band_.


----------



## Vampiro

fenixpollo said:


> Cuando le digas a tu compañera americana la traducción adecuada de "brass band", deberías también comentarle que la frase "banda de metal" se refiere más bien a una _heavy metal band _-- algo muy distinto a lo de _brass band_.


Exactamente.
_Metallica_, por ejemplo.

_


----------



## Roquina

Muchas gracias a todos, por su generosa y eficiente ayuda! 

Un abrazo,


----------



## Roquina

Fenixpollo,
Así lo hice --cuando leí el artículo por primera vez y decía "banda de metal"-- le pregunté si  por banda de metal se refería a  banda de _heavy metal o  brass band...
_La respuesta fue "brass band". 

Gracias por todo!


----------



## Lurrezko

Banda de bronces (en España de metales) suena bien, aunque este tipo de bandas a veces incluya instrumentos que no son propiamente de la familia del metal, como los saxos. En cualquier caso, en España es frecuente que este tipo de formación no se traduzca, del mismo modo que nadie dice _gran banda_ para nombrar una *big band* de jazz.


----------

